# IH 434 Clutch settings



## Crash (Jul 11, 2011)

Rebuilding a IH 434 and need the settings for the clutch fingers 

Thanks for the help


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

I have the settings for the 444 which is alater version of your tractor.

The service manual section is too large to post here (3.8MB), so send me aPM with your email address.


----------



## Tedh (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello i wander if i can get the service manual to 

Best regards
Tedh Fredriksson sweden

[email protected]


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi Tedh !! system threw your e mail address back as bad ???


Hi. what m/c do you actually need the manual for ??.

Do you need complete tractor manual or only the clutch section ??

Where are you located??

Try mine:- [email protected]


----------

